# Beirut Explosion



## ThunderHorse (Aug 4, 2020)

Not really sure where to put this...but massive explosion in Beirut. Here's a video showing multiple angles. 






Social Media Footage Shows Massive Explosion Rocking Beirut


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 4, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Not really sure where to put this...but massive explosion in Beirut. Here's a video showing multiple angles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st and 3rd shots are amazing.
Ammo dump?


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 4, 2020)

Ho-lee shit but that was an impressive explosion! 

I just saw a different video of it, that was just nuts.


----------



## SisyphusGlad (Aug 4, 2020)

Didn't see a thread for this so I thought I'd get the discussion going. Mods please delete if I'm out of my lane.


----------



## 757 (Aug 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290674216623366144


----------



## ChangeSocks (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah that was quite big I'd say. Do fireworks create a cloud like that? I remember a firework warehouse video from Mexico (I think) years ago and, though it was a big explosion, you could still at least see fireworks going off. That just seemed like a big explosion.

Edit: As I was, I can see some fireworks I suppose, but that second blast was massive still.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 4, 2020)

Lebanese Fireworks Factory.  Right! 




(Threads merged)


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 4, 2020)

Since when do they make HFO (high fucking order, @racing_kitty back me up on this technical term, please) fireworks? 

Cause, like, whoa.


----------



## Gordus (Aug 4, 2020)

That's quite some atomic "fireworks"


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 4, 2020)

"Fireworks"...and the US Government was behind 9/11 too.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 4, 2020)

And just like that, Hezbollah's venture into the fireworks market goes up in smoke.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 4, 2020)

I read several places it was a grain silo at the port that went. It looked more like electricity sparking with small explosions first to me.


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2020)

That shock wave gave me a bit of a stiffy,

Anyone placing bets on a certain country being involved what with their recently acquired F-35's and all?


----------



## ctree (Aug 4, 2020)

Ammonium Nitrate is supposedly the culprit according to an article I read.


----------



## 757 (Aug 4, 2020)

@AWP I mean... 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045381532851064834


----------



## 757 (Aug 4, 2020)

Plus... 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290365324781592576


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm sure it was just a bunch of these..



Or Hezbollah stored all of their Katyusha "little Katy" rockets in one spot.... =)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 4, 2020)

ctree said:


> Ammonium Nitrate is supposedly the culprit according to an article I read.


You're new here, but if you are going to reference "_an article I read_", then it is expected you will also provide a link.


----------



## ctree (Aug 4, 2020)

Dozens dead and thousands injured in Beirut blast


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 4, 2020)

Not gonna lie, that shock wave was gorgeous. 

Unofficial word from amongst my tribe is that there was a boat with fireworks on board. There’s one video out there where you can see it cooking off. On my phone, I was quite skeptical of that, but on a different screen I could see it better. 

Anyway, that boat caught on fire. Not good. That right there is already what I’d call a bad fucking day. That boat just happened to be located right next to a warehouse where a fuckton of confiscated chemicals and explosives (sodium nitrate and possibly AN) were kept for a couple of years ( let that sink in for a second...) 

The grain silo @medicchick references is right beside that warehouse,, but I digress. 

So yeah, fireworks on fire get fucking hot as balls. That shit also gets verrrrrrrry touchy. Word from witnesses was that there was a smaller det before that big motherfucker. That would be the fireworks. Heat, shock and friction were adequately applied to that warehouse chock full of really touchy shit as a result. The end result is Exhibit A.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 4, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Since when do they make HFO (high fucking order, @racing_kitty back me up on this technical term, please) fireworks?
> 
> Cause, like, whoa.


That’s a valid fucking term, TYVM


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 4, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/i3lzc3
  Click on it to open full shot.


----------



## DZ (Aug 4, 2020)

I spent a good bit of time in Beirut not too long ago.. really sad to see this happen.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 4, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> Not gonna lie, that shock wave was gorgeous.
> 
> Unofficial word from amongst my tribe is that there was a boat with fireworks on board. There’s one video out there where you can see it cooking off. On my phone, I was quite skeptical of that, but on a different screen I could see it better.
> 
> ...


So, you're saying NOT just a couple M-80's?!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like it was 2750 tons of ammonium nitrate, sitting for 6 years.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...ite-of-Port-of-Beirut-explosion-Minister.html


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 4, 2020)

^ I may be wrong, but I think a similar situation, improper storage of ammonium nitrate, led to the leveling of the West Fertilizer plant 10 years or so ago.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 4, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> ^ I may be wrong, but I think a similar situation, improper storage of ammonium nitrate, led to the leveling of the West Fertilizer plant 10 years or so ago.



You mean the bomb that killed their PM in '05?


----------



## KM6371 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ammonium nitrate was also mixed with nitro methane and diesel fuel to create the bomb that blew up the Alfred P. Murrah building in Oklahoma.

Ammonium nitrate by itself is not explosive and has to be mixed with other reactants to explode like that. The only way a fire, like the heat from fireworks, could have caused it is if an occurrence called deflagration to detonation transition happens. Guess we shall find out soon enough.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 4, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> You mean the bomb that killed their PM in '05?



I think the explosion in West, Texas in 2013.

" The force felt was equivalent to that of a magnitude-2.1 earthquake, and a 93-foot-wide crater scarred the site of the fertilizer plant, where dangerous chemicals, including ammonium nitrate, were stored. "


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah, I got a giggle watching that shock wave. "Annd I think I'm going to find overhead cover now..."

I buy the storage for years in the same spot solely because how else are you going to make sure your local terrorist organization has a supply point with plausible deniability?  

@racing_kitty How much do you think the grain silo contributed? I don't think there was enough there to get the expected correct ratio for a powder puff, but it's not like less isn't going to work, unlike if you stray in the other direction.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 4, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> I think the explosion in West, Texas in 2013.
> 
> " The force felt was equivalent to that of a magnitude-2.1 earthquake, and a 93-foot-wide crater scarred the site of the fertilizer plant, where dangerous chemicals, including ammonium nitrate, were stored. "


Yes, this.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 5, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yeah, I got a giggle watching that shock wave. "Annd I think I'm going to find overhead cover now..."
> 
> I buy the storage for years in the same spot solely because how else are you going to make sure your local terrorist organization has a supply point with plausible deniability?
> 
> @racing_kitty How much do you think the grain silo contributed? I don't think there was enough there to get the expected correct ratio for a powder puff, but it's not like less isn't going to work, unlike if you stray in the other direction.



The grain silo had fuck all to do with any contribution to that beast, tbh. Not the contents, nor the structure. That much explosives going off at once, I doubt the building could’ve contributed to any meaningful reflection of the blast wave nanoseconds before it was leveled. If the quoted tonnage was correct, as another tech noted elsewhere online, that was about a 1.1KT NEW. *ETA: That’s not to say that the grain silo didn’t have its own explosion. Just at that close proximity and amount of shit there, you wouldn’t be able to discern the grain explosion from the AN. *

Ancient AN is already inherently cranky. Look at the Texas City explosion, 1947 and you’ll see what I mean. Dissolving AN is an endothermic reaction; decomposing AN is most certainly not.

Here’s a damned good video of the blast. Apparently the dude was live streaming the smaller fire when Hell broke loose. Pretty sure he didn’t feel a thing on his way off the mortal coil. 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/517258238709611/posts/996968017405295


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 5, 2020)

Fuck.. reminds me of a passage from the book The Last Train from Hiroshima. Talks about how near the epicenter all that was left was just a shadow of people, footprints, etc. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 5, 2020)

And the next morning there...


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Fuck.. reminds me of a passage from the book The Last Train from Hiroshima. Talks about how near the epicenter all that was left was just a shadow of people, footprints, etc. I'll see if I can find it.



That was just the light of freedom washing away fascism.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Most of the Lebanese colleagues I knew there are safe, some of their family members are badly hurt.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 5, 2020)

"Dozens are killed."  They don't know.  They may never know.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 5, 2020)

medicchick said:


> And the next morning there...
> View attachment 35124


I’m surprised the silo is still there.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 5, 2020)

Article about the blast:
Lebanon to put some Beirut port officials under house arrest

This gif adequately shows the force of the blast:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291027401942667266
And also a woman taking wedding photos:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291018682634829826


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2020)

Lebanon is on the metric system, right?
So wouldn't 2750 METRIC tons be slightly more than 6000 English tons? 6Kt explosion?
@racing_kitty


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 5, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Lebanon is on the metric system, right?
> So wouldn't 2750 METRIC tons be slightly more than 6000 English tons? 6Kt explosion?
> @racing_kitty


Perhaps. I haven’t dug around to determine whether it was metric or not. I’m not the one who did the calculations, and I wasn’t double checking math, equivalents and K factors at 0230. I have to be to work shortly, so any further data mining is at least 10hrs away For me.


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 5, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> So wouldn't 2750 METRIC tons be slightly more than 6000 English tons? 6Kt explosion?
> @racing_kitty


A metric ton is 1000 kilograms, 2200 pounds, so 2750 metric tons would be 3025 kilotons...


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2020)

Math, EOD techs, actual professionals... I'm out.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Aug 5, 2020)

AWP said:


> Math, EOD techs, actual professionals... I'm out.



This was my assessment while watching the videos posted thinking of the videographers


----------



## CQB (Aug 5, 2020)

I heard a snippet that the fire fighters have just disappeared.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 5, 2020)

CQB said:


> I heard a snippet that the fire fighters have just disappeared.


That close to a blast that big? Not surprised in the least.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 5, 2020)

CQB said:


> I heard a snippet that the fire fighters have just disappeared.


These are the numbers I've seen but I doubt they're accurate - death toll seems very low:
Beirut explosion: death toll rises to 135 as about 5,000 people are wounded – as it happened

Given the size of the fire they were working, etc. they could've easily lost almost 135 in firefighters alone.  Causalities were probably reduced given it occurred in a port area but, given the videos above, it still seemed to be a heavily populated area.

Makes me wonder how incredible the Halifax blast in 1917 must've been. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 5, 2020)

I know precisely didly squat about explosives, minus The stuff I played with as a kid. But I do know what they do to people.  The death toll from it will be extraordinary, and for most of it it will be by deductive reasoning because there will not be body parts to find in many cases, just relatives and friends who won't show up anymore.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2020)

Long term injuries will also take a toll.  Organs damaged by blast or over pressure will slowly fail.  

Remember this shit next time someone tells you safety standards or standards in general are white supremacy and need to be eliminated.


----------



## digrar (Aug 5, 2020)

Most of that AN hasn't gone off for mine, it's been burned off in the big fire ball, I don't think that's a 2700tn crater. A big lump of it has melted in the fire and got to a point where it could detonate, but not all of it. After 6 years in a humid port, that Pril would have been hard as a rock, not nice free flowing AN.
 I reckon all of those people on the peninsular behind the silos would be pretty happy that was there today, things could have been 25% worse.
 That's my 14 years of making ANFO and other AN based bulk explosives take on it.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 5, 2020)

digrar said:


> Most of that AN hasn't gone off for mine, it's been burned off in the big fire ball, I don't think that's a 2700tn crater. A big lump of it has melted in the fire and got to a point where it could detonate, but not all of it. After 6 years in a humid port, that Pril would have been hard as a rock, not nice free flowing AN.
> I reckon all of those people on the peninsular behind the silos would be pretty happy that was there today, things could have been 25% worse.
> That's my 14 years of making ANFO and other AN based bulk explosives take on it.


And here I was going to suggest, the good news is they no longer have to worry about the ammonium nitrate storage...


----------



## digrar (Aug 5, 2020)

Not much to worry about now, it's either burned off, or is currently making fish sick in the harbour I'd have thought.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2020)

We were talking about this in the office today.  I can totally see how this could be  simply bureaucratic issue:  you have all this stuff that's kind of in bureaucratic limbo, no one really wants to deal with it, there are some legal questions, but at the same time it might be useful somehow.  I could either sell it as fertilizer, or as ANFO components for my Hez friends.  #win either way.

Then, over time, we kind of forget about it, because hey it's Lebanon and yeah, we have issues.  Then, one day, boom.


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 5, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Long term injuries will also take a toll.  Organs damaged by blast or over pressure will slowly fail.
> 
> Remember this shit next time someone tells you safety standards or standards in general are white supremacy and need to be eliminated.



I've never heard that safety standards are white supremacy, so that's a new one.

I do, however, have a bunch of libertarian friends who like to argue things like OSHA/EPA/other regulatory bodies are worthless because "the market will dictate safety"; they've all been super quiet about it since yesterday.


----------



## DZ (Aug 5, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> We were talking about this in the office today.  I can totally see how this could be  simply bureaucratic issue:  you have all this stuff that's kind of in bureaucratic limbo, no one really wants to deal with it, there are some legal questions, but at the same time it might be useful somehow.  I could either sell it as fertilizer, or as ANFO components for my Hez friends.  #win either way.
> 
> Then, over time, we kind of forget about it, because hey it's Lebanon and yeah, we have issues.  Then, one day, boom.


From what I saw while I was there, I'd say that it is extremely likely that is what happened.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 5, 2020)

notttt the way we storerd prill at the mine, for sure. fucking morons.


----------



## digrar (Aug 5, 2020)

As an idea of what 2700tn of AN looks like.



These ^ are 1200kg bulka bags of AN, or 1.2tn bags, or 2645lb bags for the metric phobic. 







This stack in front is about 216 tn that we can see, it probably goes back a bit further. About 8% of what was supposed to be in that shed.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Negligence Probed in Deadly Beirut Blast Amid Public Anger*

"...focused on possible negligence in the storage of tons of a highly explosive fertilizer in a waterfront warehouse, while the government ordered the house arrest of several port officials."

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...ey-devastation-after-massive-beirut-explosion


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> *Negligence Probed in Deadly Beirut Blast Amid Public Anger*
> 
> "...focused on possible negligence in the storage of tons of a highly explosive fertilizer in a waterfront warehouse, while the government ordered the house arrest of several port officials."
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...ey-devastation-after-massive-beirut-explosion


ya think?


----------



## SisyphusGlad (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291160714091077633


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 5, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> ya think?



Quick response for something they have already been warned about...but you know...round up the usual suspects.


----------



## CQB (Aug 5, 2020)

Israel anyone?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> We were talking about this in the office today.  I can totally see how this could be  simply bureaucratic issue:  you have all this stuff that's kind of in bureaucratic limbo, no one really wants to deal with it, there are some legal questions, but at the same time it might be useful somehow.  I could either sell it as fertilizer, or as ANFO components for my Hez friends.  #win either way.
> 
> Then, over time, we kind of forget about it, because hey it's Lebanon and yeah, we have issues.  Then, one day, boom.



Nail on the head sir.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 6, 2020)

Tried to donate some $$ to Lebanese Red Cross, as i don't trust most international aid agencies. Both times my bank rejected the transfer.

Anybody know a reliable charity org to send relief funds to in Beirut?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 6, 2020)

International Red Cross at large. 

I’ll ask some of my Lebanese colleagues where funds can go.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 6, 2020)

CQB said:


> Israel anyone?


I don't think so, they try to avoid civilian casualties.
If Hezbollah was getting ready for an all out assault; then I could see Israel going it's us or them, and choosing them.
I'd say Iran, if I was going to blame a state actor.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 6, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> I don't think so, they try to avoid civilian casualties.
> If Hezbollah was getting ready for an all out assault; then I could see Israel going it's us or them, and choosing them.
> I'd say Iran, if I was going to blame a state actor.


I disagree that this is a state actor caused event. This is an unfortunate accident; I expect other state actors to try to take advantage of the situation for influence (read —> control).


----------



## SisyphusGlad (Aug 6, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 6, 2020)

Good propaganda video right there....lol


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> International Red Cross at large.
> 
> I’ll ask some of my Lebanese colleagues where funds can go.


Help raise £5000000 to provide disaster relief after the explosion in Beirut

https://spiritofamerica.org/project...pY4eF8TBxj0EwD0s66zR8s7U6qXfZCZBPisnog28t-BRM

The latter link is a US NGO that supports our national interests overseas. Spirit of America was helpful during my time there. 

Mods: not an endorsement, just options for those who choose to donate


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 6, 2020)

*China to prioritize safety inspections of ports after Beirut blast*

China to prioritize safety inspections of ports after Beirut blast - Global Times

"Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Wang Wenbin said at a press conference on Wednesday that China would like to offer help to Lebanon to properly handle the incident and realize national development."

China jumped on the opportunity...


----------



## CQB (Aug 6, 2020)

Chinese Embassy official Yu Be Cha said, “At this troubling time, the awesome majesty of China will stand together with the people of Lebanon to provide succor, bail out the Banque de Liban & build a glorious port, the likes of which the world has never seen, apart from Hambantota. We come in peace to subjugate the barbarians in their time of greatest need.”


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 6, 2020)

CQB said:


> Chinese Embassy official Yu Be Cha said, “At this troubling time, the awesome majesty of China will stand together with the people of Lebanon to provide succor, bail out the Banque de Liban & build a glorious port, the likes of which the world has never seen, apart from Hambantota. We come in peace to subjugate the barbarians in their time of greatest need.”


Meh. They’ve been trying to get their hooks into Lebanon for over a decade


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2020)

Build a new port, huh? The Chinese have done this for years in Africa, ultimately owning the port.


----------



## CQB (Aug 7, 2020)

It looks like a good opportunity for them.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 7, 2020)

AWP said:


> Build a new port, huh? The Chinese have done this for years in Africa, ultimately owning the port.


Debt book diplomacy


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 7, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> Debt book diplomacy



"Belt and Road" is going to choke off the entire developing world.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 7, 2020)

> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram




"...and if you look REALLY closely, you can see "made in Israel" on the missile!" /s


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 7, 2020)

SisyphusGlad said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Yeah, only 300 other camera views of the blast, some of them pretty close, hundreds of eye witnesses and this was the only one in IR/Thermal that picked up the slow moving projectile...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 7, 2020)

You mean that drone from "Angel has Fallen"? /s


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 7, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> "Belt and Road" is going to choke off the entire developing world.


My hope is some of these countries go full socialism and just nationalize all the Chinese property.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 7, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> I disagree that this is a state actor caused event. This is an unfortunate accident; I expect other state actors to try to take advantage of the situation for influence (read —> control).



It could just as well be LH and still be considered a state actor. Especially considering what's happening soon with regards to Hariri... seems like a great distraction and one that LH would benefit the most with external funding in aid to rebuild through their infrastructure companies.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 7, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Yeah, only 300 other camera views of the blast, some of them pretty close, hundreds of eye witnesses and this was the only one in IR/Thermal that picked up the slow moving projectile...


If you click through to the vid, you’ll see that it’s fake.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 7, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> This gif adequately shows the force of the blast:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291027401942667266


Excellent BEFORE/AFTER of the Port area. 
After looking at this drone video BDA, over and over and over, look how the two ships are spread apart to the right of the port, look how the terrain is flattened away from the initiation point, which IMHO, isn't the warehouse, but the orange ship docked at the port. The NA may have been stored in the warehouse, the fireworks may have been on fire, but there may have been a stronger detonator.

​ 



ThunderHorse said:


> And also a woman taking wedding photos:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291018682634829826



That wedding video ripped my heart out. My heart goes out to the Lebanese people who were out enjoying their day when this explosion place. Too much death and heartache for a populace already decimated to it's soul.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 7, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> Excellent BEFORE/AFTER of the Port area.
> After looking at this drone video BDA, over and over and over, look how the two ships are spread apart to the right of the port, look how the terrain is flattened away from the initiation point, which IMHO, isn't the warehouse, but the orange ship docked at the port. The NA may have been stored in the warehouse, the fireworks may have been on fire, but there may have been a stronger detonator.
> View attachment 35164
> View attachment 35165​
> ...


The ship ended up on land. I read several news outlets that are saying welding repairs on the door are now thought to have set it off. I don't know that the true story will ever be known as anyone close enough to know isn't around anymore.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 7, 2020)

5,500,000lbs of ANFO. AT LEAST.
Where was it headed? 
Where did it come from? 
Was it all confiscated in one batch or was it added to, truckload after truckload of confiscated materiel? 
Was a truckload of 20tons of ANFO mysteriously "willingly" confiscated and loaded into the warehouse with a "device" inside it?

BOOM and no-one knows..... 

So much more to the story.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 7, 2020)

*A Russian ship's cargo of dangerous ammonium nitrate was stranded in Beirut port for years*

"Documents newly reviewed by CNN reveal that a shipment of 2,750 metric tons of ammonium nitrate arrived in Beirut on a Russian-owned vessel in 2013. The ship, named the MV Rhosus, was destined for Mozambique -- but stopped in Beirut due to financial difficulties that also created unrest with the ship's Russian and Ukrainian crew.

Once it arrived, the ship never left Beirut's port, according Lebanon's Director of Customs, Badri Daher, despite repeated warnings by him and others that the cargo was the equivalent of "a floating bomb."

How tons of potentially explosive cargo were stranded at Beirut port


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2020)

Most places would commemorate Aug 6 with flowers, speeches, prayer...but leave it to the Middle East to go all out with a reenactment.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 10, 2020)

Good write up here on BBC.

*The inferno and the mystery ship*

Beirut blast: The inferno and the mystery ship


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 10, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Good write up here on BBC.
> 
> *The inferno and the mystery ship*
> 
> Beirut blast: The inferno and the mystery ship


Weird, where the picture shows the capsized passenger ship, the before picture is clearly a tanker.


----------



## digrar (Aug 10, 2020)

That's a June 9 Picture where the freighter is there instead of the yacht.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 10, 2020)

The original freighter sank a few years ago, they can't get a current picture of it.



> Abandoned by its owner and its crew, and taking on water, Prokoshev says the Rhosus eventually sank.
> 
> Its whereabouts today remain a mystery.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 10, 2020)

digrar said:


> That's a June 9 Picture where the freighter is there instead of the yacht.
> 
> View attachment 35230


Ah.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 10, 2020)

Well that's interesting:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337175285486268418


----------



## digrar (Dec 11, 2020)

Forensic Architecture

This video is pretty cool.


----------

